# Small cylinder attached to a compressor



## PorcupineBoxfish (Feb 10, 2020)

What is it? The problem is that the air is coming out from the hole at the bottom instead of going into the tank. Before there wasn’t any air.


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

<disclaimer:> It's been decades since I had anything to do with air compressors. But, I'll take my one-and-only WAG... water accumulator? Maybe?
Hopefully one of the more experience in air compressors will respond.


----------

